# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как и почему "родился" и "умер" Кришна?

## Ямуначарья дас

Vijay Chander:

О Кришне

Намасте, Ямуначарья дас!

Спасибо за Ваше служение, насколько я вижу, оно помогает людям.

У меня несколько вопросов. Возможно, они покажутся глупыми, но это из-за моей молодости. Я совсем недавно начал практиковать бхакти-йогу.

Вопросы:

1. Как умер Кришна (ведь он был историческим лицом)? Умер ли он спокойно, как Будда или страдал на кресте ради нас – людей, как Христос? Есть ли аналогии?

2. Как явился Господь в мир? Было ли его тело полностью духом или он облёкся плотью, без повреждения его существа, как Бога?

3. Почему явился Кришна на Землю? Потому ли, что сострадал людям и от полноты любви к ним сжалился и явил себя, указав путь к спасению, как Христос, или же это была, просто, лила – игра, ничего не значащая и ничего, в сущности, не поменявшая?

Спасибо.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

здравствуйте, виджай чандер!

1. прежде всего следует сказать, что кришна – бог, он вечен и он не рождается и не умирает подобно нам. господь приходит в эту вселенную и являет cвои лилы тогда, когда он захочет. при этом он сам определяет, как будет выглядеть его появление и уход. иногда он устраивает так, что его появление выглядит как рождение, иногда устраивает так, что его уход напоминает смерть обычного человека. около 5000 лет назад кришна захотел покинуть эту планету следующим образом: он устроил так, что охотник перепутал его с оленем и попал ему стрелой в пятку, что и послужило причиной “смерти”. одной из причин такого необычного ухода было желание господа оставить материалистам повод считать его обычным человеком (хотя господь и явил множество сверхчеловеческих деяний, материалисты могут использовать в качестве аргумента “человеческой” сущности кришны его “человеческую” смерть, и господь не отбирает у них свободу воли, позволяя им придерживаться атеистических воззрений).

что касается иисуса христа и страданий… прежде всего, кришна никогда не страдает в нашем понимании слова “страдание”. т.е. господь может испытывать “страдания”, однако они являются разновидностью насладения, например, страдания в разлуке, випраламбха, являются частью любовных игр кришны и даруют ему высочайшее блаженство. с точки зрения вайшнавов, иисус христос является шактиавеша аватарой бога, т.е. живым существом, наделенным богом особыми полномочиями или, можно сказать, живым существом, через которое проявляется бог. да, в истории вайшнавизма есть аналогичный пример. харидас тхакур, чистый преданный господа, был бит на 22 рыночных площадях и умер, а в последствии вернулся к жизни, иначе говоря, воскрес.

2. кришна явился из лона деваки. в обычной ситуации, тело матери является техническим инструментом, небходимым для зачатия, вынашивания и рождения ребенка. в случае ”рождения” кришны тело деваки было “декорацией”, которую господь избрал для своего появления.

господь приходит в этот мир в своем изначальном, духовном теле. тело господа не отлично от него самого. материя не может оказать на кришну какого-либо влияния, он сам является ее источником и контролирующим.

3. в бхагавад гите (4.8) кришна говорит: ”чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, я прихожу сюда и века век”. однако господь обладает бесчисленными могущественными энергиями, и для выполнения описанных задач он вполне мог бы задействовать их и не приходить лично. более сокровенной причиной прихода кришны в этот мир является его любовь к его преданным, его желание даровать им свое общение и забрать их в свою обитель.

спасибо вам за ваши интересные вопросы. вопросы о кришне не только не глупые, но и самые лучшие из всех возможных. буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

